# Your Favourite Watch/ Jewellry Piece



## Eemaan (Feb 26, 2006)

I LOVE watches, and apart from my mac this is my close 2nd addiction 8) 

whats your favourite watch or jewellry accessory? heres mine: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










i got it 3 months ago an and is thus far my favourite from my designer watches.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 please share yours!

(folks in the US, excuse the oxford english dictionary spellings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## user2 (Feb 26, 2006)

I have just 1 watch which I truly adore!






And I have some Pilgrim jewelry....


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 26, 2006)

my faves are my cartier pasha c, my philippe charriol jet set with the pink leather strap


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

I really like the fossil watches. They can go from elegant to funky.


----------



## Eemaan (Feb 28, 2006)

anyone with any nice tag watches to rec?


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 28, 2006)

I really like this watch its so cute and  has a lil pink in it which is my favorite color 


​


----------



## melly_x (Feb 28, 2006)

Guess watches are always nice


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 2, 2006)

That guess watch is gorgeous! My fave piece of jewellry is my blue gem signet ring that my bf bought me for my birthday, a month after we started going out LOL! Oh and my black "plastic" bangles (like the ones Ashlee simpson wears), but I spose they don't really count... 

But I'd love to have a Dior "heart chain" ring...


----------

